# Paulding county 13-pt



## pthompson38 (Nov 5, 2011)

11/5/2011

Report is this 13pt was killed by a School Bus on North Paulding Campus.  Yep, I wrote "SCHOOL BUS"...

These pictures are from FB.  There is one (not included here) with Paulding County Officer Wix in the picture.  I personally know Officer Wix and believe this story to be true.  I have not spoken to him at this time to confirm.  

If true, and I believe it is, that will put Paulding County on the map.

WHAT A DEER!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 5, 2011)

dang, thats a shame.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 6, 2011)

Too bad it was a bus that got him.  Someone could have done some serious bragging if they bagged that one.

Hoss


----------



## pthompson38 (Nov 6, 2011)

It's confirmed, I spoke with Officer Wix yesterday.  He was killed on the New North Paulding School Campus.  The Buck came up and ran along a fence line before trying to cut in front of the Bus.  

There is a hunter who stated he has trail cam pics of the Buck and has been chasing him for the past 3 years.  

I am told the G3's are 9" and the inside measures 16 1/2" bow to bow.  These are Green and unofficial measurements.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 6, 2011)

North Paulding High is not far from the Sheffield WMA, and only
3 -4 miles from where the Benson Buck was killed on Raccoon
Creek....That buck could have come from Sheffield....Its the time
of year big bucks move and he could easily traveled that
far...


----------



## adam131 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man. That is sad. I would've loved to see that in the woods!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 6, 2011)

He's a bruiser!


----------



## rogerwix (Nov 7, 2011)

its true I am the one lucky to have the horns its one of the biggest deer i have seen around here in a long time.
I agree its a shame that it got taken out buy a bus and not by someone who hunts. i have hunted around here my all my life and have never seen one like this except for in pictures like the Benson buck.
I am going to let the rack dry out mount them and place them in my office at the school I am just calling it lucky i was at the right place at the right time. Me and my Sargeant were looking around where he was hit and found some fresh doe tracks. he was hot on her trail when he didnt look both ways before crossing the road.


----------



## Westga66 (Nov 8, 2011)

what would you score him?


----------



## rogerwix (Nov 10, 2011)

i figure he might go 130 maybe if im lucky 140


----------



## watermedic (Nov 10, 2011)

Not even close!!


----------



## JASONBARRETT15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep he is a stud, maybe a county record??


----------



## EDH (Nov 10, 2011)

It's definately not the county record. That was the booner that held the state record until the Ashe buck from 
Monroe county took its place.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 21, 2011)

hes a nice buck but not really a monster.


----------

